# Centaur Longbow



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Been selling few glass model bows for Jim lately and been super impressed. Testing them against some other high end bows they perform with the best of them. They are smooth ,fast and dead quiet .I know centaur owners know what I'm talking about but if you never shot one and have opportunity give one a try.
I recently took over a spot that a fellow gave up to have a custom one built and got Jim to build me a Chimera with cocobola and bacote and I received it today..Flawless work of art,I'm a fan of many bowyer's out there and own many of them but this thing is super nice..I got it 62 inch and [email protected] Wich at my 31inch draw is 54.5 pds..draws really good and scary quiet.shot few groups tonight and it will flat shoot .


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*Centaur*

One more


----------



## Twoglasseyes (Jul 11, 2016)

What a beaut. Centaur is pretty high on my wishlist, if not at the top. Just gotta get these kids through school, so I've got a few more Warf years before I enter the Centaur years, lol. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

That is gorgeous! !!!!!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I've been around a lot of reflex deflex lb's and if I were to shoot 0ne it would be a Centaur


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

always wanted to try one, probably my favorite looking longbow.


----------



## nmlongbow (Nov 13, 2007)

I've had a Chimera with gaboon ebony/bloodwood riser for 6+ years. It's outstanding and the best r/d longbow I've ever shot. Great performance, craftsmanship and very comfortable to shoot.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Jimbo99 (Mar 30, 2017)

A real beauty.

Jim


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Beauty. Are they cut past center?


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Had one of his bows 10-12years ago.Dont know if the design is still the same since.
Havent had a better bow of this type ever.Speed wise faster than most conventional glass recurves.
Whish he would offer it in 64 or 65 inch length.
So is your beauty carbon backed??


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah it's a chimera so it's carbon backed..bow feels and shoots really good


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

Amazing bow


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Had one in my hands once...shot it and did not want to give it back. It just doesn't get any better than that. Rick.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

I have a all glass model ,the Chimera and a triple carbon I picked up used..through the crono the Chimera is 4 fps faster than glass ,and triple carbon is 8fps faster with same arrow and same weight .the glass model and triple carbon are both 60 inch and I can't tell much difference shooting them compared to the 62 inch chimera..and I draw 31inch


----------



## oldmand (Aug 18, 2015)

I have one of Jim's 2-piece models, triple carbon elite, and it is such a pleasure to shoot. Smooth doesn't begin to describe the draw. And the 2-piece design is bomb proof. You owe it to yourself, if you're a longbow shooter, to try out one of Jim's bows. I can almost guarantee you won't be disappointed.


----------



## 10essee (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll be placing an order for one on Friday. Glass model with XTL lam. Juniper limbs and cocobola riser with sheep horn tips. Can't wait but I'll have to 11-12 months.


----------



## macster11 (May 26, 2015)

They look wicked! Just need to make a 70" model.


----------



## Jeffluvs2shoot (Oct 8, 2021)

macster11 said:


> They look wicked! Just need to make a 70" model.


The 64 inch Centaur shoots as smooth as a 68 inch longbow. Maybe smoother. And that will be good enough for you. Plus it’s very forgiving. And you’ll love it.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Better string angle will beat a shorter bow every day.

That thread is from 2017.

Bowmania


----------



## Jeffluvs2shoot (Oct 8, 2021)

Bowmania said:


> Better string angle will beat a shorter bow every day.
> 
> That thread is from 2017.
> 
> Bowmania


 Not necessarily.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll gladly discuss the point!!!

Bowmania


----------

